# possible in a 55gal



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it possible to have all of these marine fish in a 55gal tank. it would have an internal filter or 2 and would just have crushed coral as a bottom and some live rock in the tank to.

1 zebra lion fish

2 leaf scorpion fish

1 snowflake eel

1 debelius reef lobster

1 red sea star

2 longspine Urchin black

would these all live in piece with the way i have it set up.

thanks


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I dunno about the lobster but thesnowflake eele will outgrow the scorpians, and lionfish, and could try to make a meal out of them.
I would go with something like a spaghetti eele if you really want an eele.
I think the urchans, and the sea star will be fine though.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lets see lobsters and eel get big
so minus those and u might be fine
remember not to add all these at once


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Also Eels are escape artists. So you will want a tight fitting lid.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> lets see lobsters and eel get big


 the lobster is like a crayfish. gets about 5" max. and the eel is 2' max i think.

here is a link

snowflake eel

and

Debelius reef lobster


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

links dont work
i dont about lobster species the only ones i saw where massive
and snowflake eels get to be big i heard


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

link on the snowflake eel they say they get 2' but mine is 26 inches and still growing.http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...d=21&pCatId=131


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just type in snokflake eel in the search buttom. dont know why it dosnt work.









so if i just take out th eel then it will all work. what about a triggger and this really cool pink fish i dont know the name of but it is very cool.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

you don't want a trigger with a red sea star, triggers will feed on soft bodided inverts


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Snowflakes can get bigger than you think, I had a 35" specimen commit suicide by flopping out of the tank and becoming nebulosa jerky on the floor....







I would not go with the eel if you wish for fish in the tank....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Snowflakes can get bigger than you think, I had a 35" specimen commit suicide by flopping out of the tank and becoming nebulosa jerky on the floor....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no eel and no trigger then. cool.

well maybe now i can downsize the tank. what would be a minum size tank for 2 leaf scorpion fish, red star fish, zebra lion fish, and 3 sea urchins. any problems with having this in a 30 gal


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

I would stick with a 55, zebra dwarfs lions can get like 7-8 inches.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> I would stick with a 55, zebra dwarfs lions can get like 7-8 inches.


 sweet got me a new tank


----------

